# Cardiac Entrapment Syndrome



## FFMedic1911 (Jul 20, 2007)

Hi hope everyone is doing well. I had an als transport today where my pt was a 15 y/o female with cardiac entrapment syndrome. We transported her to a larger hospital for treatment. My question is does any one have any info on this condition. I tried google but couldn't find what I was looking for. Was thinking maybe Rid or Guardian could point me to the right direction. Thanks


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jul 20, 2007)

Entrapment syndrome can occur at any level of circulation. Consider it similar to poor circulation causing the blood to sludge before clotting called stasis. It is usually seen in prolapsed mitral valves, and in distal circulatory areas such as popliteal or brachial arteries. 

In children sometimes seen in children with Marfarn's syndrome, with valvular problems. 

R/r 911


----------

